# Maran chicks



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Have any of you ever raised marans from chicks? I'm wondering if like other breeds you can kind of sex by how fast the comb grows.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you doing? Has your addiction gotten away from you. 

BTW, I have no clue.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You should be able to.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol a few weeks ago I got 6 marans. And it looks like at least three have huge combs


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm. Hoping for atleast a couple girls so I can get dark brown eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess your best option is to post some good pics of them and let everyone give you their opinion.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Trying my best to get good pics but kids weren't very helpful lol I will post what I got so far


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm thinking roo on these two


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

hoping for girls with these two


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oops, now the question is. What are you going to do with the excess boys?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Probably rehome them. And then if I can't find homes then they go to freezer camp


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you going to breed them? Of course this requires more space but you might want to consider keeping two of them. And time, let's not forget time. If you give them time to grow out you can pick the best two to keep.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At one time I had 6 Jersey Giant cross roos and someone called someone and this man picked them up. Freezer camp. But not mine. Me, I had to put my big girl pants on and try to believe the reality about roos. So last year I hatched silkies because chances were very good that the roos would live together nicely. And 5 of them do. The other 2 have the girls.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So out of 10 chicks I got 6 roosters three hens and a silky that I don't know about yet. Not very good odds


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, my silky hatch was 7 boys in 10 eggs.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yea, my silky hatch was 7 boys in 10 eggs.


Ouch, that's my kind of odds. I don't gamble at all because if I have a 50/50 chance, I will get it wrong EVERY time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I get it wrong,too.When the roosters start crowing,I know they're roosters.If they don't crow,they're hens.Works every time!


----------



## claymann45 (Feb 22, 2016)

If you hatched them yourself, it might have been the temperature causing the more males per clutch. I'll try to find my notes to see which temperature produced more of what. (It was part of my old FFA project)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Clay,I read somewhere the temp snapping turtles hatch at determines gender of hatchlings and wondered if it applied to chickens,too.Please find your info,I would really like to know.


----------



## claymann45 (Feb 22, 2016)

99 - 100 was about 68% male, 101 - 102 was 72% - 48% female.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmm I'm hatching eggs right now I wonder if I should up the temp a degree or two


----------

